# Tonkatsu



## Chef Munky (Nov 28, 2010)

Tonkatsu

Japanese  deep fried pork Cutlets


4 to 8 Pork cutlets, 1/4 in thick, fat removed. Tenderized

3 Packages of Panko Japanese Style Bread Crumbs

4 large eggs beaten well

2 cups All purpose flour

Vegetable Oil for frying

Set your deep fat fryer to 400 degrees


Tenderize the cutlets, you want them to be thin.

Dip the cutlets in the flour, then egg, finish with the bread crumbs.

Deep fry for about 5 to 8 minutes.Or until they are a nicely browned.They will float to the top when done.

Serve with Rice and Tonkatsu sauce.

Serves 4

Tonkatsu Sauce

1/2 cup of Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup of ketchup
1 teaspoon of Dijon mustard'
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
dash of salt & pepper

Add all to a medium saucepan,whisk.
Bring it to a boil,reduce heat simmer for 20 minutes.
Remove from heat.Place in a small bowl,cover and let sit at room temp until ready to serve.
Cover and refrigerate any leftovers,for up to a week.
Makes 1 cup approx.

Just thought I'd toss this one into the fire to 

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Copy and paste!  Sounds great, thanks!!!


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 28, 2010)

Ohhh now how did I know that was going to happen?

Enjoy!

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Ohhh now how did I know that was going to happen?
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Munky.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2010)

Sounds yummy. A bit like schnitzel.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 28, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Sounds yummy. A bit like schnitzel.



What's Schnitzel?

Please don't make me Wiki 

Munky.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> What's Schnitzel?
> 
> Please don't make me Wiki
> 
> Munky.



Traditionally it was made with veal and called Wiener schnitzel (Viennese schnitzel from schnitt - cut), but nowadays it is most commonly made with pork in the German speaking world. It can also be made with chicken or turkey.

The cutlets are pounded thin and tender. Coat with flour, dip in egg, coat with bread crumbs. Fry in plenty of clarified butter. Serve with a lemon wedge, capers, and grated horseradish.


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 28, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Traditionally it was made with veal and called Wiener schnitzel (Viennese schnitzel from schnitt - cut), but nowadays it is most commonly made with pork in the German speaking world. It can also be made with chicken or turkey.
> 
> The cutlets are pounded thin and tender. Coat with flour, dip in egg, coat with bread crumbs. Fry in plenty of clarified butter. Serve with a lemon wedge, capers, and grated horseradish.



WOW! that sounds fantastic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> WOW! that sounds fantastic!


 
Buttered egg noodles with caraway seed...


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Buttered egg noodles with caraway seed...



I don't usually do that, but it is traditional. I forgot the anchovy, or maybe it's just Danes that put an anchovy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 29, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Traditionally it was made with veal and called Wiener schnitzel (Viennese schnitzel from schnitt - cut), but nowadays it is most commonly made with pork in the German speaking world. It can also be made with chicken or turkey.
> 
> The cutlets are pounded thin and tender. Coat with flour, dip in egg, coat with bread crumbs. Fry in plenty of clarified butter. Serve with a lemon wedge, capers, and grated horseradish.


 Spot on Tax, my fav is veal schnitzel cordon bleau with clapshot or any other type of mash.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I don't usually do that, but it is traditional. I forgot the anchovy, or maybe it's just Danes that put an anchovy.



Where do you put the anchovy?

I love _Wiener schnitzel ._

Monkey, your recipe and sauce looks wonderful too.  I don't deep fry, but it could be done in a skillet, right?


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 29, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> .....Tonkatsu Sauce
> 
> 1/2 cup of Worcestershire sauce
> 1/4 cup granulated sugar
> ...


This does sound really delicious, munky, but wow, I had no idea that Japan had become THIS westernized. I know the western civilization was an influence there but ketchup and Worcestershire sauce?...and mustard, and allspice? It's been awhile since I lived there but those items were never part of their cuisine when I was there .


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Where do you put the anchovy?
> 
> I love _Wiener schnitzel ._
> 
> Monkey, your recipe and sauce looks wonderful too.  I don't deep fry, but it could be done in a skillet, right?









Here's a link to the that picture, bigger.

So on top of the julienned horseradish, on top of the lemon and capers.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 29, 2010)

This is my version.

Tonkatsu:
Breading: Dip in flour, egg, back into flour, egg then Panko. The double coating of flour and egg gives a nice thick breading but it is then messy so place it in the fridge or freezer to set the breading. 
Fry at a low temp (235-245 F) until dark brown on both sides. 

Tonkatsu Sauce:
½ cup ketchup
2 tablespoons soy sauce.
¼ cup Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon apple sauce
½ tablespoon spicy mustard
1 teaspoon minced garlic
Pinch of black pepper
1 or 2 tablespoons Ginger juice 
Juice of half a lemon
2 tablespoons of brown sugar 
Bring to a boil for 2 minuets let cool


----------



## Chef Munky (Nov 29, 2010)

My husband and I used to go to a Japanese restaurant and order Tonkatsu.

They served us a fruit and vegetable sauce. Not having Japanese ethnic to shop at around here. My SIL who was born and raised in Japan told me how she made hers. She didn't give me her recipe. I kept working on it until I got it tasting as close to fruit and veggie as I could get it.

My boys don't like it. But I do. They would rather use this instead.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the bottled stuff. When I was in Japan the better places made there own (always a secret recipe) some of the cheap places served this.


----------



## spork (Nov 29, 2010)

I confess to having this BullDog bottle in my frig as I type...  Starting from your recipe suggestions, I think I shall try to invent my own sauce for tonkatsu, too!

Commonly, along with rice, tonkatsu is served with a side of thinly julienned cabbaged topped with a dollop of "qewpie brand" mayonnaise. 

You'll also see tonkatsu served in fast eateries, like airport restaurants:  1) sliced, placed on a bed of rice, with a ladle of Japanese curry over it all, and 2) as an _oyako donburi_, sort of a runny open face omelet that covers a bowl of rice.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is some of my pics

Tonkatsu with cabage





Tonkatsu curry


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2010)

That looks really, really yummy.


----------

